# Proteus para Windows Vista



## marcomarq (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola que tal amigos me pueden informaciónrmar si existe alguna version de Proteus para trabajar en windows vista, gracias


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2008)

Por ahora no.


----------



## marcomarq (Feb 25, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta, voy  a resolverlo de otra manera


----------



## perik (Feb 28, 2008)

Pues resulta q en el portatil del curro tengo windows vista y proteus funcionando la version q tengo es la 7.2 creo recordar.
  Si recuerdo q al instalarlo me daba un error de compatibilidad pero funciona correctamente.


----------



## tronic (Mar 1, 2008)

En mi caso el proteus funciona casi del todo bien en vista y hasta ahora solo he tenido un problema y es simulando el usb. Cuando "conecto" el dispositivo simulado el windows detecta un nuevo hardware instalado y cuando quiero cerrar la ventana, ya sea buscando el driver o diciéndole que no vuelva a aparecer me da una pantalla azul  (volcado de memoria) y solo me pasa en vista, ya que hice la misma prueba en xp y me trabaja excelente.

Pero por todo lo demas trabaja de maravilla


----------



## nuk (Jun 29, 2008)

hola disculpen tengo unos archivos con terminaciones LYT y LAY que son de un amplificador quisiera saver que programa los abre a estos archivo por ahi e leido que los archivbos LAY los abre layout pero el otro LYT no se como abrirlo cualkquier ayuda de antemano gracias 
---------
♫nuk♫
---------


----------



## Electrodopaje (Nov 27, 2009)

saludos , tengo un problema con el proteus , yo lo instale en el windows 7 y no acepta la licencia. 

si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## armentatron (Ene 2, 2010)

hola amigos, yo intente instalar el proteus en windows vista, me salio antes de instalarse que no era compatible con vista, ahun asi le di instalar y se instalo, solo que no me corrio, por lo general siempre uso el multisim, el proteus nunca lo habia utilizado pero quiero simular unos circuitos con pic 16f84 y 16f877 y la version del multisim q tengo no los trae, alguien conoce algun programa aparte del proteus y el multisim para poder simular dichos microcontroladores??


----------



## jesus840 (Feb 12, 2010)

les propongo proteus 7.6. sp0 para windows 7

otra cosa persiste el problema con el compilador pbp para windows 7


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 12, 2010)

La versión Proteus 7.6 SP0 corre perfecto en Windows 7 , yo tengo Windows 7 64Bits, y anda sin problemas...

Saludos!


----------



## luisperezmedina (Feb 28, 2010)

Es muy cierto el *proteus 7.6 SP0* funciona muy bien en Windows 7, solo tenemos que seguir pasos, casi diferentes a la instalacion en XP, para ello aca les dejo una guia de como instalar *proteus en Windows 7.*

Espero los ayude.

http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-como instalar proteus en Win7.html


----------



## camilo c (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola, tengo instalado Windows Vista y Proteus 7.5 SP3. Aparente funciona todo solo que no he podido simular USB. si tienes alguna info te lo agradecería.

saludos


----------



## morris888 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola, yo tuve instalado la version que menciona en vista, funcionaba bien pero el PWM (modulo CCP) nunca me funciono, estuve leyendo y decia que es un problema de la version de proteus y no de programacion. Supongo que el usb debe ser un error similar.

Tambien instale el 7.6, pero funciono pésimo, se cerraba solo, habian problemas en ares, etc.

En fin volvi a instalar proteus 7.4 y todo esta bien ahora


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 2, 2010)

*morris888*: Me sucedió lo mismo. En mi caso no funcionaba la interrupción del módulo CCP, por que lo nunca ejecutaba la rutina, y ahí quedaba. Me di cuenta al depurarlo (Proteus 7.6 SP0).

En la versión 7.2 SP6 funcionaba correctamente (Corriendo en XP).

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Mar 2, 2010)

cualquier programa mas VIEJO que el mismo windows siempre se puede utilizar en ese windows, se va a la opcion que dice en propiedades del archivo, compatibilidad, ejecutar programa para windows "x" y listo


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 4, 2010)

*zxeth*: Si coincido .. Pero windows vista era medio renegado. En windows 7 se mejoró mucho el tema de la compatibilidad con software.

En el caso de Proteus, una versión más vieja, si logré instalarla, pero a veces se ejecutaba y a veces no, y también en algunos casos se cerraba.

Mejor instalá el *Proteus 7.6 SP0* y no vas a tener inconvenientes.

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Mar 4, 2010)

recien me acabo de dar cuenta buscando simplemente en google (ya qu no uso el proteus yo, uso el livewire porque es mas rapido y para hacer pics uso el cocodlile ya que te deja hacer diagramas de bloques) y me aparecio un parche en taringa. Me encantaria pasarte la pagina y todo pero esta totalmente prohebido "traficar" programas por aca ajjajajajaja, buscalo asi por google "Proteus 7.4 SP3 windows vista" y entra al primer link de (si no se puede nombrar disculpen moderadores) taringa. Suerte con tu busqueda


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 14, 2010)

luisperezmedina dijo:


> Es muy cierto el *proteus 7.6 SP0* funciona muy bien en Windows 7, solo tenemos que seguir pasos, casi diferentes a la instalacion en XP, para ello aca les dejo una guia de como instalar *proteus en Windows 7.*
> 
> Espero los ayude.
> 
> http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-como instalar proteus en Win7.html


 
Amigo este link esta roto tengo problemas al instalar proteus en windows 7 x64 bits ,me podes colaborar

intente el modo de compatibilidad del progrma y nada me saca y se queda pensando


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 14, 2010)

*1.* Ejecutar el archivo Proteus 7.6 sp0.exe. (IMORTANTE: Ejecutar como ADMINISTRADOR)

*2.* Instalar la Licencia (buscas la dirección del archivo de Licencia).


*NOTA*: Pasos previos si tenemos una versión anterior instalada.

*1.* Desintalar cualquier versión anterior del PROTEUS, eso incluye eliminar la Licencia.

*2.* Limpiar Registros usando, ya sea el TUNE UP UTILITIES, REGISTRY BOOSTER (Creo que CCLEANER también es factible).

Saludos!


----------



## luisperezmedina (Abr 7, 2010)

mecatrodatos dijo:


> Amigo este link esta roto tengo problemas al instalar proteus en windows 7 x64 bits ,me podes colaborar
> 
> intente el modo de compatibilidad del progrma y nada me saca y se queda pensando


 
Bueno el link esta bien, pero esa guia esta para Windows 7 x32bits......haz instentado hacer click derecho al instalador y ejecutarlo como administrador?


----------

